# Found this little one last night...



## stells (Oct 10, 2009)

trapped down a drain in my garden... i have no idea how long he was down there... and he was extremely cold and wet... he has now gone off to a Hedgehog rehabber.... but i'm not sure what the outlook will be... he was extremely wobbly and had a couple of small maggots on the side of his head... so if it is flystrike there isn't much that can be done only put him out of his suffering... at least he is now in safe hands though...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 10, 2009)

How cute! He looks like a Beany Baby toy! I hope he makes it and grows into an adult hedgehog. My daughter and I came across a dead hedgehog in England once. We were so sorry that he had died, and he looked like he was just sleeping under that huge oak tree...


----------



## stells (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm afraid to say you see more dead than live Hedgehogs... mostly by roadkill...

I think i have a family group co habiting under my shed... this was probably one of the offspring...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet thing...will she keep you posted?


----------



## terryo (Oct 10, 2009)

A few people here have them for pets. They are sweet little things but always seem scared to death and I don't know if they make very good pets. I hope that little guy makes it.


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG Kelly, he is so cute!!! How nice of you to have saved him . I am so sad to hear that a lot of them are killed by car . Please, if you get any updates, let us know. I will pray for the little guy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2009)

How on earth were you able to pick him out of the drain without getting stuck! I've always wanted a hedge hog for a pet.

Yvonne


----------



## stells (Oct 10, 2009)

This was a native Hedgehog... not the pet kind... although i would love a APH...

Yvonne i wrapped my hand in a teatowel lol... in the first pic he is in my hand in the teatowel... he is only a baby... adults get quite large


----------



## Stazz (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh how PRECIOUS !!!!!! I just LOVE hedgehogs ! Well done to you for saving the little guy, so very sad, and I really really hope he makes it !!! Keep us posted, if you're kept posted !


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 11, 2009)

What is 'flystrike'? And why would it kill him? 
I kept a couple of hedge hogs for a friend and all I did was feed the cage. Rarely ever saw the actual animals, and if you don't pick them up exactly just right you get stuck and they get scared.
I brought back a couple of sugar gliders from my Montana trip and they are the same. I just feed the cage...


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 11, 2009)

lucky find it was good that you got it out of the drain


----------



## stells (Oct 11, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> What is 'flystrike'? And why would it kill him?
> I kept a couple of hedge hogs for a friend and all I did was feed the cage. Rarely ever saw the actual animals, and if you don't pick them up exactly just right you get stuck and they get scared.
> I brought back a couple of sugar gliders from my Montana trip and they are the same. I just feed the cage...




Flystrike is when a fly lays its eggs on the host... the eggs hatch and the maggots eat the flesh therefore eating the animal alive... 

A friend of mine had Sugar gliders... i stayed over one night and was kept awake by them going about there business lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2009)

stells said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > What is 'flystrike'? And why would it kill him?
> ...



I have had several animals that got maggots in a wound and they seemed to eat the damaged tissue then fall off the wound. I never had the idea it was a bad thing...couple of rescued box turtles and a small RES...Learn something new all the time...thanks ever so...


----------



## Flametorch (Oct 14, 2009)

Actually there are screw fly maggots that eat living flesh,so those are most likely the flies in 'flystrikes'


maggie3fan said:


> stells said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...


----------



## stells (Oct 14, 2009)

Its caused by blowfly...


----------

